# Meetings > Meeting μηνός >  New Meeting

## akentak

Τι θα λέγατε για ένα από τα προσεχή σαβ/κα; Θα επιχειρήσω να βρω πληροφορίες για όλα τα σχετικά προϊόντα στην Ελληνική αγορά (αυτή μου η πρόταση δεν έχει καμία απολύτως σχέση με το θέμα μεταφοράς από U.S. - προς αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων-)

----------


## dti

Εγώ είμαι μέσα για ένα meeting το Σάββατο 13 Ιουλίου 2002, στις 19:00, στο γνωστό Skipper στο Καλαμάκι.
Ο χώρος και η ώρα βολεύει πιστεύω αρκετούς.
Αν το καθυστερήσουμε για αργότερα, πιθανόν να λείπουν αρκετοί λόγω διακοπών. Τί λέτε;

----------


## akentak

Συμφωνώ Bic Brother. Επαναδημοσιεύσε όμως την διεύθυνση διότι δεν τη γνωρίζω, καθώς και μία ενδεικτική χρήση Μ.Μ.Μ., γιατί με κόψανε στην οδήγηση...  ::

----------


## dti

Αντιγράφω οδηγίες που είχαν δοθεί από τον NLS για το Pan-delphian Greek fora meeting, πριν 10 ημέρες και επισυνάπτω χάρτη της περιοχής (thanks Saxtus).

"Το Σκίπερ είναι ένα ανοιχτό cafe-bar δίπλα στα κότερα της μαρίνας Καλαμακίου. Εκεί φτάνετε ανάλογα το από που ξεκινάτε προφανώς. Υπάρχει συχνό παραλιακό λεωφορείο (αυτό Πειραιά-[Φάληρο]-Βούλα νομίζω) αλλά μην ρωτάτε περισσότερα (κάποιος που να ξέρει παρακαλώ :: . 

Με το αυτοκίνητο είναι πανεύκολο... οι είσοδοι της μαρίνας είναι δυο απ' όσο ξέρω. Από Πειραιά μεριά ερχόμενοι, μία είναι μετά το Φλοίσβο πριν μια αριστερή στροφή με φανάρια, ένας δρόμος που κόβει ΔΕΞΙΑ από ένα βενζινάδικο (SHELL) - δηλ. το βάζετε αριστερά σας (ενώ αν συνεχίσετε την παραλιακή το βενζινάδικο μένει δεξιά σας προφανώς). Αλλιώς επόμενη "ευκαιρία" είναι ακριβώς απέναντι από την Καλαμακίου αν θυμάμαι καλά. "

Να συμπληρώσω οτι την προηγούμενη φορά είχα βρει πολύ άνετα parking ακριβώς έξω από το Skipper.

----------


## akentak

Από το κέντρο πέρνετε το Α2 και κατεβαίνετε στην πρώτη στάση με το που βγείτε από Αχιλλέως στη Πωσειδώνος.  ::

----------


## volman

Αν κάνετε καμία συνάντηση για τις 13 του μηνός υπολογίστε με. Η καλύτερη ώρα είναι αυτή που προτίνει ο dti γιατί βολεύει πολλούς. Μπορεί να ψήσω και τον Saxtus να έρθει.

----------


## stoidis

> Αν κάνετε καμία συνάντηση για τις 13 του μηνός υπολογίστε με. Η καλύτερη ώρα είναι αυτή που προτίνει ο dti γιατί βολεύει πολλούς. Μπορεί να ψήσω και τον Saxtus να έρθει.


Πες του να φέρει και τα γνωστά Α4  ::  

Δυστυχώς δεν θα μπορέσω να παραβρεθώ στο meeting του Σαββάτου, διότι την Τετάρτη (αύριο) ξεκινάω για τις καλοκαιρινές μου διακοπές στην Καβάλα. Καλά να περάσετε στο meeting και σίγουρα θα τα πούμε στο επόμενο.

----------


## Saxtus

Από τον σταθμό του Φαλήρου το A1 και η στάση που θα βγείτε λέγεται "ΕΔΕΜ".

----------


## panstath

Katarxas na sas xairethsw meta apo mia syntomh apousia. Distixos egw (deplhi pstath) den 8a mporesw na er8w se ayto to meeting. Ws telh Iouliou wstoso eimai dia8esimos. Kala apotelesmata.

----------


## dti

> Katarxas na sas xairethsw meta apo mia syntomh apousia. Distixos egw (deplhi pstath) den 8a mporesw na er8w se ayto to meeting. Ws telh Iouliou wstoso eimai dia8esimos. Kala apotelesmata.


Δεν πειράζει Τάκη. Φυσικά και σε υπολογίζουμε και μάλιστα πάρα πολύ!!!
Σε έχω ήδη βάλει (αν δεν έχεις αντίρρηση) στην ομάδα που θα ασχοληθεί με θέματα routing. Ο panXer δήλωσε οτι δεν είναι και τόσο δύσκολο, ο Cyfex από Θεσσαλονίκη δηλώνει πρόθυμος να κατέβει κάποια μέρα για να βάλει κι αυτός το χεράκι του. Εγώ δηλώνω πρόθυμος να σας δανείσω τη Cisco μου για να κάνετε δοκιμές στο router (με linux) που θα στήσετε. Νομίζω οτι υπάρχει επίσης διαθέσιμο PCI ή ISA, PCMCIA card reader, οπότε μπορείτε και μεταξύ σας να συνεννοηθείτε πώς, πού, πότε θα ξεκινήσετε το μέγα θέμα του στησίματος ενός router - πρότυπο . 
Αθήνα, Θεσσαλονίκη και Πάτρα ...τουλάχιστον, περιμένουν εναγωνίως το αποτέλεσμα της δουλειάς σας !!!

----------


## IzyRider

> Εγώ είμαι μέσα για ένα meeting το Σάββατο 13 Ιουλίου 2002, στις 19:00, στο γνωστό Skipper στο Καλαμάκι.


Count me in!  ::

----------


## dti

Ενα ακόμη πετυχημένο meeting πραγματοποιήθηκε χθες στο Skipper.
Συγκεντρωθήκαμε 11 τελικά, παρά τις δικαιολογημένες απουσίες αρκετών.
Ελαμψαν δια της απουσίας τους Sovjohn και Αkentak.
Για πρώτη φορά μαζί μας κι ο Poincare.
Ισως το πιο σημαντικό στη χθεσινή συγκέντρωση ήταν ένα κείμενο που μου έδωσε ο dtrich, από ένα εβδομαδιαίο newsletter που διανέμεται σε τηλεπικοινωνιακές εταιρείες.
Μεταξύ των άλλων, αναφέρει :
"Σύμφωνα με ανακοινώσεις του Υπουργού Μεταφορών & Επικοινωνιών θα επιδοτηθούν σε ποσοστό μέχρι και 50% της επένδυσής τους οι επιχειρήσεις που θα προχωρήσουν σε ανάπτυξη WLAN hotspots σε δημόσια σημεία και πολυσύχναστες περιοχές."

Οπως καταλαβαίνετε, δεν τίθεται πλέον θέμα για τη νομιμότητα λειτουργίας ασύρματων δικτύων στα 2.4 GHz.

Τέλος, να αναφέρω οτι αρκετά μεγάλο μέρος της χθεσινής συζήτησης πήρε η δημιουργία ομάδων που θα ασχοληθούν με επιμέρους θέματα του project.
Σε άλλο thread θα γράψω για τις ομάδες που συμφωνήσαμε να δημιουργηθούν σε πρώτη φάση.

----------


## akentak

> Ελαμψαν δια της απουσίας τους Sovjohn και Αkentak.


Fo'gi' me Godfaddah...
Χρειάστηκε να παρευρεθώ σε νοσοκομείο όπου νοσηλεύεται συγγενικό πρόσωπο. Συγνώμη που δεν ενημέρωσα, αλλά δεν διέθετα Internet. Ιδού άλλο ένα σημαντικό κίνητρο για να προχωρήσει η κατασκευή του AWMN.

----------


## dti

> Fo'gi' me Godfaddah...
> Χρειάστηκε να παρευρεθώ σε νοσοκομείο όπου νοσηλεύεται συγγενικό πρόσωπο. Συγνώμη που δεν ενημέρωσα, αλλά δεν διέθετα Internet. Ιδού άλλο ένα σημαντικό κίνητρο για να προχωρήσει η κατασκευή του AWMN.


Ελπίζω όλα να πάνε καλά, καθώς η υγεία προηγείται όλων των άλλων.

Απλά χρειάζεται να συντονιστούμε όλοι όσοι είμαστε ακόμη στην Αθήνα, ώστε να ξεκινήσει να κινείται το project. Το Σάββατο με τη συζήτηση που έγινε και με το Newsletter που μου έδωσε ο dtrich μπήκαμε σε μια νέα φάση.
Αργότερα θα κάνω κάποιο post σχετικά με τη δημιουργία ομάδων από τα μέλη του awmn. Αν μπορείς να βοηθήσεις σε κάποια ομάδα, εννοείται οτι είσαι ευπρόσδεκτος...

----------


## light wing

Για χαρά σε όλους για αρχή.

Σχετικά με την συνάντηση, πρωί Σαββάτου διάβασα σχετικά και στα γρήγορα και το πρόγραμμα του σαββατοκύριακου ήταν είδη σε εξέλιξη.

1η «απουσία λοιπόν. sorry 


Στην επόμενη συνάντηση και «από κοντά» γνωριμία Μέχρι τότε να 'μαστε όλοι καλά. 

Δημήτρης

----------


## panstath

Dti, epibebaiwnw thn symetoxh sthn omada tou routing+Linux support, count me in.

----------

